# New Art!



## rx (Jul 18, 2013)

Hello SS

recently I was part of a group exhibition to represent current and up-and-coming artists in South Korea. I decided to finish a couple pieces just in time for the show... 

here's one of them. I'll post the other one later today or tomorrow.







*Intracavitary Phalangeal Revelation (Hard Work Pays Off)*
42 x 30 inches
pencil on arches paper (staedtler 4B, 5B, 6B, 8B; derwent 7B, 8B)
2013

I had to finish this in under a month because I wanted to show it at the exhibit. I'm very satisfied with how it turned out.  hard to capture it via photo though as the pencil marks reflect a lot of light. 

see more:

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/3301035-post39.html

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/art-media-photography/219649-here-picture-my-latest-piece.html

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/art-media-photography/221841-here-my-newest-piece-art.html

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/ar...been-doing-lately-commissioned-album-art.html

thanks for looking!


----------



## Daf57 (Jul 18, 2013)

Very interesting and imaginative body of work. Good luck at the exhibition!!


----------



## rx (Jul 20, 2013)

thanks! the exhibition ended four days ago, however

here is my other new piece used for the exhibit.






and a picture of my booth






a part of the museum venue during lunch time, hence the emptiness. this is one side of the hall


----------

